# Zugriff auf Variablen in neuem Fenster verweigert



## Guest (12. Jun 2005)

Moin!

Ich öffne aus einer html-Datei heraus eine Seite in einem neuen Fenster und greife dann aus dem Ursprungsfenster auf Variablen des neuen Fensters zu. Klappt alles soweit.

Allerdings bei einer Datei nicht! Und zwar hat sie folgendes oben im Quelltext stehen:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
```

Dabei ist die 2. Zeile die entscheidende. Wenn ich sie wegnehme, dann funzt es auch. Was bedeutet diese Zeile genau? Und wie kann ich trotzdem auf Variablen dieser Datei zugreifen?

Danke!


----------



## Guest (12. Jun 2005)

hmmm, seltsam. Jetzt gehts auch mit der Zeile, aber nur wenn ich die Datei lokal abgespeichert anspreche. Im Netz funzt es immer noch nicht. Hat das evtl. mit meinen Browsereinstellungen zu tun?


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Jun 2005)

du hast wohl mit dem IE abgespeichert?

dürfte vielleicht aus sicherheitsgründen verboten sein 

schau halt mal in die Javascript konsole...


----------



## bambi (13. Jun 2005)

Mhhh, ja da gibt's einige Unterschiede bei den Browsern und besonders der IE mag's gar net, wenn man auf Variablen eines
anderen Fensters zugreifen will. Da muss man den Zugriff auch entwas anders machen als ueblich - wenn's eine Variable
im gleichen Fenster ist. Ich hatte auch das gleiche Problem. Hab's dann aber mit hiermit zum Laufen bekommen.

```
var doc = resultWindow.document;
var list = null;
// get the select-list
if (is_msie)  {
   //CODE FOR MSIE
	list = doc.getElementById("listName");
}  else  {
	//CODE FOR FIREFOX and other browsers
	list = doc.resultForm.listName;
}
```
Versuch's einfach mal oder poste Deinen Code, wenn's net gehen sollte.


----------

